

Happy Leap Day (Unless You're in Debt) - pbnaidu
http://www.portfolio.com/views/blogs/daily-brief/2008/02/29/happy-leap-day-unless-youre-in-debt

======
daniel-cussen
This is the worst-written Condé Nast article I've seen.

------
DocSavage
"To correct this, Caesar decreed that 45 B.C. would be 445 days long."

Caesar got whacked in the Senate the very next year. Things that make you go
hmmmm... :)

